# Importing guitar from US to Canada - customs fees?



## stodge

Has anyone imported a guitar from the US into Canada? If so, what fees did you pay at the border? I presume tax was charged at some point? THis would be for a guitar priced between US$750-$US1000 into Ontario. Thanks


----------



## Brennan

You will have to pay PST and GST on the declared/insured value, there will be duty fees if the guitar was not made in the USA or Mexico (there's a pretty complex set of rules about this, but 6% is a rough average) and finally you may have to pay a brokerage fee which will vary depending on the courier (this obviously only applies if you are having it shipped).


----------



## Pneumonic

stodge said:


> Has anyone imported a guitar from the US into Canada? If so, what fees did you pay at the border? I presume tax was charged at some point? THis would be for a guitar priced between US$750-$US1000 into Ontario. Thanks


An option you might consider is taking a trip to Ogdensburg, NY and picking the guitar up yourself, thereby saving yourself some $$$$$.

I have done this with many audio items over the years in both Ogdensburg and Niagara Falls.

Not sure how relevant or current the info is but see below:

http://blog.quay.net/stuff/ogdensburg/


----------



## rising1000

*custom broker*



stodge said:


> Has anyone imported a guitar from the US into Canada? If so, what fees did you pay at the border? I presume tax was charged at some point? THis would be for a guitar priced between US$750-$US1000 into Ontario. Thanks


with regard to custom broker it depends on how it is shipped
using ups or brown requires custom broker
usps no custom broker payable duties and taxes when they deliver it


----------



## Jimmypaz

Whatabout a "vintage" guitar? I would presume that for custom purposes it's just "used"? Does anyone know what the import situation is?


----------



## vasthorizon

Here's a useful tool.

http://thefinalcost.com/


----------



## Jimmypaz

vasthorizon said:


> Here's a useful tool.
> 
> http://thefinalcost.com/


Thanx!! That is a handy tool to have.


----------



## fraser

ive bought a bunch of u.s.a made vintage guitars from the states in the last couple of years- shipped by usps ive paid $6 to $8 on each, a couple i paid nothing on delivery. only time i paid much really was on one shipped fedex- cost me $60 to bring a $40 guitar across lol. that was the brokerage fee that fedex charged me, because they covered the pst and gst at the border. so the tax was $6- but because they paid it they charged me $60.
paying tax on a 60 year old guitar made in the usa is crazy to begin with, but that brokerage fee is ludicrous. dont ship with anybody other than usps and youll be fine.


----------



## fretless

Bought a $250 used guitar a year ago to a guy in Pittsburgh. It was a variax acoustic 300. Had to pay $90 extra. Don't know if it was taxes, brokers fee or whatever, but I know who brought it to me : UPS.
I was told afterwards that if the sender had used USPS, I would n't have had a dime to pay.
So I would say the same as rising1000...


----------



## Robert1950

Brennan said:


> You will have to pay PST and GST on the declared/insured value, there will be duty fees if the guitar was not made in the USA or Mexico (there's a pretty complex set of rules about this, but 6% is a rough average) and finally you may have to pay a brokerage fee which will vary depending on the courier (this obviously only applies if you are having it shipped).


That is it pretty well in a nutshell. Brokerages fees can vary highly depending on who ships it. (USPS - $5, UPS - an arm and a leg)


----------



## Rick31797

The final cost tool is pretty cool, but i wonder if its correct. I have never paid any brokers fee's using USPS..
Also if you buy from the USA and the item is made in Japan they are charging Duty.. i thought there was no duty..
But it look likes the item must be made in the USA.

Rick


----------



## kruts

Rick31797 said:


> The final cost tool is pretty cool, but i wonder if its correct. I have never paid any brokers fee's using USPS..
> Also if you buy from the USA and the item is made in Japan they are charging Duty.. i thought there was no duty..
> But it look likes the item must be made in the USA.
> 
> Rick


The final cost tool omits the PST that we need to pay... there are no broker's fees for USPS. Made in Japan means that the item will have duty.


----------



## StevieMac

Even if US Postal is used, Canada Post ultimately delivers it. CP is supposed to charge a flat $5 brokerage fee plus PST & GST (upon delivery) on the _declared value_ of the item (provided to USPS by the sender). Not sure how *fraser* got away with less than $10 owing on vintage U.S. guitars because this is entirely different from my experience....unless the sellers declared a value under $50 or so.


----------



## fraser

StevieMac said:


> Even if US Postal is used, Canada Post ultimately delivers it. CP is supposed to charge a flat $5 brokerage fee plus PST & GST (upon delivery) on the _declared value_ of the item (provided to USPS by the sender). Not sure how *fraser* got away with less than $10 owing on vintage U.S. guitars because this is entirely different from my experience....unless the sellers declared a value under $50 or so.


not sure myself- a few of those guitars had declared values over $100.
i have all my stuff shipped to my workplace, and most times the mail lady walks in and hands the box to the secretary. doesnt even request a signature.
its the same with items bought from the states, like parts. most times the box just arrives.


----------



## al3d

using regular mail...so USPS, deleived with Canadapostes, 5 or 7$ fees..and taxe...IF they do it. it's not always there. i received 2 shippement of parts last week, both about 600$ US worth, one package had taxe, the other had nothing.

FedEx's fees are now only 10$, and UPS is still 50$, wich is dawn crazy.


----------



## Rick31797

The last guitar( made in Japan) i bought came from the USA and was over a 1,000.00 and the agreement was the seller would pay shipping, and send it USPS>
I thought when i got it i would be paying taxes.. but to my surprise i paid 0.00

Canada post brought it right to the door and i signed, and that was it.

Does this mean the seller in the US paid all the duty and taxes?
Rick


----------



## Budda

I'm wondering about all this, because I'm getting a $2200 guitar shipped to me from the US in a month or so, and it's shipping USPS by my request. I'm not sure if I'll have to pay big ole fees or what.

If chances are high that I have to pay fees, I will get it delivered to my mom's office and then shipped from there down to here (she's 7 hours away).


----------



## Overt1

i bought a 700 dollar guitar on ebay and the seller marked it as 50 dollars as a gift on the customs form. didn't have to pay a single penny on arrival.

99% of the time, when i get ANYTHING imported, i use usps. the only times i would use fedex or ups is when the seller ships it for free with their express mail service. you don't have to pay a single penny when it comes to your door cause it's already been paid for. 

usps does charge a brokerage, but it's minuscule when compared with ups or fedex. it's like 5 dollars or 7 dollars if the item is above a certain value. i once imported a guitar from japan and i had to pay gst, pst, duty, and the 7 dollar brokerage. 

in general, if you are importing a guitar, prepare to pay taxes.


----------



## Rick31797

Budda use the Final cost web sight and see if when you get the guitar its close to what it says. may vary some as exchange rate may change a bit.

The only problem with buying a 700.00 guitar and having the seller lower the Value to 50.00, is if things go wrong and the guitar gets lost or damage, you will be insured for 50.00.
This is a bit risky, and it was a bit risky for the seller to lower the value that low, as they do sometimes open up the packages.

And the package would have guitar labeled on the custom's form.. If i was a custom officer.. 50.00 for a Guitar.. possible.. but i would be curious and open it.

Rick


----------



## Jim DaddyO

See if you can get the vendor to declare the full value, but label it "warantee replacement". Worked for my neck. $0 at post office.


----------



## Brennan

The final cost website is interesting, but in my experience it's really not very accurate.

The main benefit of shipping USPS is that it will be handled by Canada post. Because CP handles so many packages and is generally under-staffed, they only actually pass a percentage of the packages through customs. This means you always have a chance of not getting any fees charged on delivery (this chance reduces as the value/size of the item goes up, but is always there). They also have the lowest brokerage charges of any courier. And finally, if you aren't home to receive the package they will drop it off at the nearest Canada Post facility, unlike Fed-Ex and UPS who will just attempt to deliver it three times and then send it back (particularly annoying when they require an in-person signature).

Mis-representing the declared value will lower the costs incurred, but it is quite illegal and can result in confiscation of the item at the border if discovered (these things do get caught on occasion). You also of course run the risk of ending up with nothing if the item is damaged during transit.

To answer the question about duty fees, duty is charged on all items manufactured outside of North America. Our free trade agreements with the USA and Mexico make items manufactured within those two countries exempt from the fees. If you don't get charged duty on items made outside of North America, it's likely because the shipper did not declare or mis-represented the country of origin on the export documents.


Edit: One extra point: Both UPS and Fed-Ex offer "all in" international shipping services in which the taxes and duty fees are included in the cost of shipping (and paid by the shipper). When these services are used, there are no surpises at the door.


----------



## Brennan

That's true, I was generalizing a bit.


----------



## Budda

So since my guitar is being built in the USA, I shouldn't have to pay duties.

BUT, since it's being imported, I'm looking at paying GST and PST on the cost of the instrument?

*sigh* that won't be fun lol


----------



## Pneumonic

Budda said:


> So since my guitar is being built in the USA, I shouldn't have to pay duties.
> 
> BUT, since it's being imported, I'm looking at paying GST and PST on the cost of the instrument?
> 
> *sigh* that won't be fun lol


Can you, arrange a gig in the US? That way you can ship the axe to a UPS store while in the US, pay them $5 for holding it for you, and bring her back, ummmmmmm, after the show :smile:


----------



## Budda

no band 

i sort of know a guy in detroit, but i don't think he'd really want to drive all the way up here with a guitar in tow lol.


----------



## Budda

Alright, thanks


----------



## warse22

I found this today checking into how to avoid UPS brokerage on a cab I'm purchasing:

http://www.thegatesofdawn.ca/wordpress/posts/2009/01/26/avoiding-upsfedex-brokerage-fees/

Here's the kicker:

"In some instances, an individual who has imported goods by courier may wish to pay the duties and taxes owing for a shipment released under the Courier Program rather than using the accounting services of the courier or agent. Such shipments do not have to be accounted for at the office of release, but may be accounted for at any CBSA office. In situations such as these, the courier does not automatically release the shipment to the importer, but holds the goods until the importer presents satisfactory proof that the appropriate duties and taxes have been paid directly to the CBSA. In most cases, this would be a copy of the B15, Casual Goods Accounting Document. The importer is responsible for contacting the courier to make the necessary arrangements for this type of transaction."

So basically, if you call UPS and tell them you'll clear the item with customs yourself, no fees other than duty/taxes. And according to CBSA, you can do this at any location. Good to know!


----------



## Sebbb11

Im importing 2 vintage guitars from texas and wondering what to do to get the cheapest deal? Is USPS reliable since the value is about 3k ? I'm guessing that the warantee replacement trick wouldn't work in this case..?


----------



## Rick31797

*vintage*

If i was having that much money into the guitar's i would not be thinking cheap..I would have the seller pack very well and send it UPS .2 day ship.. and suck up the cost...rather then USPS 6 days and have all that handling, and chance of Damage..


----------



## allanr

I like USPS/Canada Post.

Lowest charges, and there is always a possibility that you will "win the lottery" of random HST collection and pay nothing besides shipping. Even if you do get nailed for HST and customs clearance, they charge very little to clear packages.

If the items are well packed they won't get damaged. The only time I received something damaged was when it was shipped DHL and someone used a box-cutter to slice open a well packed box, right through the middle, slicing a gash in the gig bag. The last instrument I bought online was a high-end ukulele from Hawaii. The shipper taped a scrap of cardboard around the middle of the case, wrote my address on it, and shipped it unboxed. The post office still got it to me on perfect condition.


----------



## Diablo

Pneumonic said:


> Can you, arrange a gig in the US? That way you can ship the axe to a UPS store while in the US, pay them $5 for holding it for you, and bring her back, ummmmmmm, after the show :smile:


I once did something is similar....I bought a new guitar online, which I was planning to have modified by another shop in the US. I had the seller ship it directly to the shop. The shop did its work, and then shipped it to me with the declared value of the work that they had performed, since they really wouldn't know the total value of the guitar, plus a few bucks just in case. That was the value I paid on when I received.Fwiw, none of this was done with the explicit plan to dodge taxes, it just kind of worked out that way...something to think about though.


----------



## smorgdonkey

warse22 said:


> So basically, if you call UPS and tell them you'll clear the item with customs yourself, no fees other than duty/taxes. And according to CBSA, you can do this at any location. Good to know!



A bit of a necro question/answer but...

BUT...just to be clear, that means that you have to be at the border crossing location. There's one in Quebec, one or two in Ontario and one in B.C.


----------



## Steadfastly

Sebbb11 said:


> Im importing 2 vintage guitars from texas and wondering what to do to get the cheapest deal? Is USPS reliable since the value is about 3k ? I'm guessing that the warantee replacement trick wouldn't work in this case..?


Sebb: Okay, this is the way to do it. Have it shipped to Vermont, just south of Montreal. It's only an hour drive for you. Have it held for pick up and make sure your phone number is put on the label. You can have it shipped USPS and they'll hold it at the post office if it is addressed as "general delivery" or UPS at one of the UPS stores and the same with FedEx. 

This will save you the atrocious shipping and brokerage fees for shipping across the border for you. You will likely have to pay the tax if it's new. If it's used, there likely won't be any charges at all when you cross. Just make sure there is paperwork to prove that it is used if this is the case. If you have any other questions, PM me. I do this all the time since I live 15 minutes from the border.

PS: Fill up with gas while you're there and it will pay for your trip!


----------



## guitarzzan

Ya, detouring it around would confuse the customs and all, but about how long will I be waiting for an American made guitar in the case, new and wrapped well for $300 US d? How much will I get DINGED for them and who and where do I pay that? Would I go to the post unit store in my area as usual to get it and pay them the customs fees and taxes. They tell you prit near nuthin'. I'm just asking for a "ball park" amount of custom fees, taxes, whatever, AND how long I'll wait to get it here by USPS International Priority. They say up to ten working days. I'll find out alledgedly.


----------

